# Showing wares



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice sunny day. Women were outside showing their wares.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously Nevada....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Holly, let's clean that up and put Ron in the wood shed!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

A yard sale, you might say.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Is that a "ware-house"*





















*Tom*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OH My Gawd







Such Filth.







I am Appald









PS Picture needs to be bigger We need to see the finer details....Of the buildings of course.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Like it ,agree pics need to be larger. 
Are these the Pola special figurine orders? 

Manfred Diel #1313


----------

